# I've never seen this site linked before.



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Full of juicy information.

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/index.htm


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

ignore this


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

There is nothing to see here.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Great site. thanks for the link.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Cool website! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Excellent site, one of the best I've seen.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That guy is actually a member of another forum.

He puts a lot of hard work into that site. It does look good. 

Nice piece of reference.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

this is great ref site.. i use it sometimes..


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the link!

Johnny


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

This is very cool!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

ooooh boy look at all the EL's. MAW here I come! :r Seriously that thing must have taken a lot of hard work from a dedicated man, and that is a really nice reference link. Thanks for the post.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

seems very nice, thanks for the link.

Plenty of nice pics :dr


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

That is very sweet - Thanks for the link - They all look so good - :dr :w


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like a great reference site!
Alot of information.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

going in my favorites


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank You!


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> going in my favorites


Me too. Great site. Thanks PadronMe!!

-Steve


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> going in my favorites


Me too! Great site!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Bumping this thread as it truly is an excellent reference site.

cubancigarwebsite.com

To the best of my knowlege he links to *no* vendors.

One example: looking for 2005 LE's yields:



> 2005 LE This release involved three brands.
> 
> 
> H Upmann - _Magnum 50_
> ...


Pretty nifty and as far as I can tell a great one stop place for a wealth of information.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Good idea. That is a great resource. 

Do you think it will stop the newbs asking if they have fakes????


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Good idea. That is a great resource.
> 
> Do you think it will stop folks asking if they have fakes????


Not really but I do think there is a wealth of knowlege there for anyone who takes the time to read it.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Do you think it will stop the newbs asking if they have fakes????


Why do you think you have fakes?

:tg :fu

:ss


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Great site! Thanks.

Pretty clever where he hides the "Place Order" buttons, eh?


----------

